
Topics in High-Performance Messaging (2011) - dmit
https://www.informatica.com/downloads/1568_high_perf_messaging_wp/Topics-in-High-Performance-Messaging.htm
======
atemerev
There is a suitable, but long-forgotten UDP reliable messaging protocol,
included in Plan9. It's called RUDP. Very simplistic and very fast.

